# pathos Vs. Lord of the Fireflies



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

[size=+2]*pathos vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]



> *Format:* 3 vs 3 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...




*pathos's active squad*

 *Zoom* the genderless Magneton <Magnet Pull> @ Lucky Egg
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Karpad* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Lebos* the female Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Weakness Policy
 *Starbuck* the female Marshtomp <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Apollo* the male Azurill <Thick Fat> @ Soothe Bell
 *Tinkle* the female Squirtle <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsiot* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Dratini* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Chime* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Wise Glasses
 *Hook* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Muscle Band
 *Aramis* the male Treecko <Overgrow> @ Big Root
 *Athos* the male Oshawott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lupin* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Lucky Egg
 *Icarus* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Harlequin* the male Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
 *Waulter* the male Gligar <Immunity> @ Razor Fang
 *Autumn* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Keyrielle* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Sitrus Berry

-pathos sends out!
-Lord of the Fireflies sends out and commands!
-pathos commands!
-Oh dear I'm about to ref a double battle, here goes!


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Omg I'm so excited ty for taking this ;n; I'll go with, ah... Starbuck and Tinkle!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll go with Hook and Lupin!

Alright, you two, let's begin with style.

Lupin, I want you to burn that Marshtomp as soon as possible, so use Will-O-Wisp on her. If she has a Substitute up or use Protect / Detect, try a Future Sight instead. Use it again until she's burned, with the same conditionals, but use Draining Kiss on Tinkle if you already have a Future Sight up. Also use Draining Kiss on Tinkle if the Marshtomp is burned.

*Will-O-Wisp / Future Sight / Draining Kiss (Tinkle) x3*

Hook, begin with a Bounce (up) to get on top of one of those lightningrods. Once there, use Swords Dance, and Bounce (down) on Tinkle. If at any moment they try to summon a Substitute, boost their stats, or summon a protective barrier of any kind, Snatch that! If for some reason you didn't Bounce on the first action or can't use Bounce on the last, throw some Dark Pulses at Starbuck and hope for a flinch!

*Bounce (up) / Snatch / Dark Pulse@Starbuck ~ Swords Dance / Snatch / Dark Pulse@Starbuck ~ Bounce (down@Tinkle) / Snatch / Dark Pulse@Starbuck*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Hah, okay, interesting... That ralts should only last a round or two before it drowns >_> Strange choice. 

We'll go with you first, Starbuck. I don't mind the burn, so we'll take it in stride and throw a *Yawn* Lupin's way. Then we can leave it alone entirely and pay attention to that croagunk. Since there's no way snatch should be able to reach you while _he's_ bounced out of reach, set up a 20% *Substitute*; we'll see if he tries snatching anyhow. Then wait for him to bounce down again and hit him with a *Scald*.

As for you, Tinkle! Let's start with a *Water Spout*. Then *Iron Defense* up, just to confuse that croagunk even further, and *Counter* the bounce.

Starbuck: *Yawn @ Lupin ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Scald @ Hook*

Tinkle: *Water Spout ~ Iron Defense ~ Counter*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh shit, I think I badly misunderstood the rules of the battle - I thought the protective force field was, like, around atlantis, and if you got out you would drown...

Damn, finding a way to get around this will be quite the challenge!

wow reading this again I feel beyond stupid


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah, if you'd like, you can change your pokemon choice n_n;


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 4, 2015)

For the sake of not drowning poor little Lupin, you are free to re-send out and re-order, Fireflies. Pathos can then do his orders again and we'll pretend no one almost drowned today.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 4, 2015)

Whew, that was close. Thanks to you both! 

Oké Lupin, stay safe in your pokéball, Athos the Oshawott will take your place (along with Hook)!

Alright Athos, start with a nice Icy Wind to chill their butts. If Starbuck uses Substitute before you can hit them with the attack, Encore the attack instead. If any one of them Protects / Detects, use Swords Dance. Afterwards, use Scald on Starbuck twice. If she has a substitute up, use Grass Knot instead. Again, use Swords Dance if they use Protect or Detect.

*Icy Wind / Encore / Swords Dance ~ Scald@Starbuck / Grass Knot@Starbuck / Swords Dance x2*

Hook, use Sludge Bomb at Tinkle, then Icy Wind and another Sludge Bomb at Tinkle. If Tinkle tries to use Mirror Coat or Protect / Detect, Nasty Plot instead. 

*Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot ~ Icy Wind / Nasty Plot ~ Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot*

And you two, for the duration of the round, try to avoid staying too close to the ground, we don't want Starbuck's nasty earthquake / bulldoze / whatever to eat us alive.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 4, 2015)

Okie, this won't be as nice as those previous commands, but let's see what we can do, ah...

Starbuck, you first again. Start with a *Yawn* in Hook's direction, then *Mirror Coat* twice. ... that's rather simpler than I expected, oh well.

Tinkle, give Hook a nice *Fake Out*. Set up a 10% *sub* while they fall asleep, then hit Hook with a *Power-up Punch*, that shouldn't be hard enough to nudge 'em awake.

Starbuck: *Yawn @ Hook ~ Mirror Coat x2* 

Tinkle: *Fake Out @ Hook ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Power-up Punch @ Hook*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 5, 2015)

It had been a calm day at the beach, Asberian trainers and their Pokemon flitted about the waves, some choosing to race on their larger water-types, others frolicking with their smaller companions and one guy explaining to his Bidoof what drowning is. This all changed when pathos was shot underwater by an unintentionally forceful jet of water from his Marshtomp. Said Marshtomp gasped and floundered about for help when pathos sank to the depths of the sea. Fortunately, there was a trainer nearby, Lord of the Fireflies was his name (he had a very peculiar heritage), and he dove downwards to rescue his fellow trainer. All of this was for naught, however, as the thick undercurrents drove him down and down, spiraling into an endless void of blue.

He awoke with a thump. There was pathos, standing above him with hands on his hips and a smile on his face. Fireflies was confused, until he looked around. Outside was a sheer wall of black. Wait…outside? He climbed out of his lying position and tapped at a glass wall, something inconceivable, but it was something solid and something to tap on to check if it would remain solid. Several Chinchou that had been nesting below it flew in terror, throwing light across a…battlefield. Athos and Hook waved from beside a clamshell, while Starbuck and Tinkle chased each other around a bed of kelp. As if to signal the beginning of the most insanely unsafe menagerie of fighting and stupidity, a vent blew out hot bubbles of air by the house where the trainers sat.

Fireflies turned to pathos, who shrugged. Why not? We’re Asberians. They slowly nodded, and began formulating commands. It would be a bit more finicky to relay them, of course, but they had coincidentally taught their Pokemon morse code before the beach trip. Who knew?

*Round One*

*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _Concerned for her trainer’s safety, and sanity._
* Yawn @ Hook ~ Mirror Coat ~ Mirror Coat*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”It’s like air! But better!”_
* Fake Out @ Hook ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Power-up Punch @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”How far down are we…”_
* Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot ~ Icy Wind / Nasty Plot ~ Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot *


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Dudefrog this is so coooool”_
* Icy Wind / Encore / Swords Dance ~ Scald@Starbuck / Grass Knot@Starbuck / Swords Dance ~ Scald@Starbuck / Grass Knot@Starbuck / Swords Dance *​

Tinkle, while normally being a bit of a slow starter- she’d lost a race to a very lazy Buneary once- felt a bit more energetic in the most natural of natural environments. She swallowed a bout of water like it was air and shot it out of her nostrils. Filled with excitement, she bent her stubby legs and leapt off the ground, tucking her round head partway into her shell for maximum nautodynamic efficiency. Hook was concocting a batch of his finest poisons on the other end of the battlefield, more because he was wondering what would happen if he released them underwater than because of some commands, when he was absolutely shellshocked by Tinkle’s unwelcome entry into his face’s local area. The Squirtle rounded off back towards where she came, spinning contentedly in her shell. Hook grimaced and rubbed his face with his orange finger, snickering all the while at his clever yet devious gesture. His rudeness did not go unnoticed, however, and Starbuck lumbered over, stamping on the ground instead of wading across the field. Her weighted footfalls threw up fine clouds of dust that fanned out and shook with the sway of the sea. Hook’s eyes widened when she set upon him out of a nearby cloud. He gulped, which led to a high-pitched croak by causal instinct. Starbuck stared at him with the crossest expression a Marshtomp could muster. Hook shivered in anticipation of something horrific. Starbuck opened her mouth, Hook anxiously noted the cavernous red of her insides, and yawned. A great puffy cloud of yellowish white smacked into where Hook had been shelled before. He blinked, his vision was slightly more blurry now. Was that it?

Athos the Oshawott, noting the proximity of the large amphibian to his friendly, albeit smaller, amphibian, decided the best course of action was to send an attack the Squirtle’s way. No sooner than Tinkle settled her spinning back down and floated gently to the seafloor had a blast of chilled water stormed past her. The wave of left a trail of ice behind it, and a chunk of solid ice wrapped around Tinkle and thumped onto the floor. She blinked inside her shell, there was a bit of the dark sea peering out the top of the cylindrically container of frost she was now in. She poked out her arms and legs and nudged herself out of the ice, bring her head out first and gulping another mouthful of air. She wrestled free of the cold only to be hit by another blast of ice, this one seemed weaker and sloshed coldly about her face in a semi-solid state. She shook away the scraps of frozen water, and sneezed as a shiver poured down her spine. She turned to follow the wave of ice as it trailed into Starbuck, who had dusted her way back to her original position. The Marshtomp waved and found her hand encased in ice. She squeaked and then her expression darkened. She tightened her hand into a fist and the ice shattered, leaving only the sense of cold. Athos looked to Hook, raising his paw in preparation for the highest of fives, but the Croagunk was snoring peacefully. A bit miffed, Athos frowned at the Marshtomp. Starbuck waved. Athos narrowed his eyes, if the cold won’t teach you, then heat sure will. He inhaled some water and steamed out a jet of what could be acquainted to liquid magma. It wasn’t, of course, but Athos thought it would be pretty cool if it was. 

The steam smacked into Starbuck, stopping her waving. That wasn’t nice, she thought. You shouldn’t interrupt someone’s greeting, it was mean. What if she stopped his waving, how would that feel? The water around her gleamed and tightened into a shining coat. She raised her arm and stepped forward. She moved her whole body forward, spinning the arm down and twisting around in place, bringing the other arm up to throw. The mirror sheen flung off her and zoomed towards Athos. Halfway through it boiled and bubbled into a fine steam of white, searing across the Oshawott. Tinkle handed a bit of kelp to a friendly Squirtle statue he’d made out of discarded coral. The statue nodded happily and popped a bit of the green into its shell. This was good eatin’ _and_ a show, they thought.

They were about to have a rerun, as Athos performed the exact same series of movements and threw another glob of steam at Starbuck. The Marshtomp, still pouting, whirled about acrobatically and returned the blast with greater force. It all looked quite like one of those shows where the characters power up for a very long time then pose aggressively. Tinkle thought those were cool, because they are, and wanted to join in. But the others were busy in their steam beam battle, so who would she play with? Her substitute helpfully pointed towards Hook’s snoozing shape. Without a second thought, Tinkle bounded towards the prone Croagunk, pumping her arm in preparation. She landed beside him softly, letting up a localized ring of dust, and punched him in the chin. She giggled when his head moved to the side from the blow and quickly swam away. Her arm felt warmer now, as if her body was telling her that was good and she should hit people more. At least, her substitute said that, and she nodded and sat down for more of the show.


*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 72% | Energy: 75%
Condition: Speed -1
_”Ha! Hoo! Whachow! Fear my kung fu powa!”_
* Yawn @ Hook ~ Mirror Coat @ Athos ~ Mirror Coat @ Athos*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 84% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1, Has a Substitute (10%)
_”mmmmmm kelp”_
* Fake Out @ Hook ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Power-up Punch @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 91% | Energy: 96%
Condition: Asleep (2 to 4 more actions)
_snorts_
* Flinched! ~ Icy Wind ~ Asleep! *


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 65% (Capped) | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”Hiyah! Haching? This is so cooooool :D”_
* Icy Wind ~ Scald @ Starbuck ~ Scald @ Starbuck *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Icy Wind: Crit Chance @ Starbuck (9/100, CRIT?), Accuracy @ Starbuck (97/100, MISS). Crit Chance @ Tinkle(33/100, NO CRIT), Accuracy @ Tinkle (61/100, HIT)

A2:
Icy Wind: Accuracy @ Starbuck(78/100, HIT), Accuracy @ Tinkle (99/100, MISS)
Scald: Effect Chance(95/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Scald: Effect Chance(42/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Starbuck:


Spoiler: Health:



100 – 6 (Icy Wind) - 11 (Scald) – 11 (Scald)= 72%





Spoiler: Energy



100 – 3 (Yawn) – 11 (Mirror Coat) – 11 (Mirror Coat) = 75%



Tinkle:


Spoiler: Health:



100 – 6 (Icy Wind) – 10 (Small Substitute) = 84%





Spoiler: Energy



100 – 3 (Fake Out) - 4 (Small Substitute) – 2 (Power-Up Punch) = 91%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



100 – 5 (Fake Out) – 4 (Power-Up Punch) = 91%





Spoiler: Energy



100 – 4 (Icy Wind) = 96%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



100 – 22 (Mirror Coat) – 22 (Mirror Coat) = 65% (Capped)





Spoiler: Energy



100 – 4 (Icy Wind) – 3 (Scald) – 3 (Scald) = 90%






*Notes:*
-There's a block of ice by Tinkle and fragments of ice by Starbuck. Some of the kelp and dead, discarded coral around Tinkle has been suspiciously removed. *cough* Substitute *cough*
-Tinkle's speed is now 33, Starbuck's is 40. I'll subtract or add 10 per speed stage for the purposes of this battle, consider it a test of sorts.
-Using a different format for the calcs, since my god there are four Pokemon now that can get messy.
-The RNG is a tsundere. 
-Though Icy Wind missed Starbuck, for flavor purposes I wrote it as Athos purposely not doing it at Starbuck so old Hook wouldn’t be chilled too.
-Icy Wind has…interesting effects underwater.
-Mirror Coat hits the last ‘mon that did special damage to the user, meaning Athos got a face full of MIRRORS.
-My god three of these Pokemon have Torrent, this is going to get dicey...
-Notice any errors? Bring 'em up! Any questions? HOW DARE YOU QUESTION ME Shoot! Critique? Welcome!

-pathos, get your snorkel on.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 5, 2015)

Huh... how did Scald do only 8%?


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 5, 2015)

pathos said:


> Huh... how did Scald do only 8%?


Oh bother, I always forget Marshtomp is a ground type as well. Fixed, my bad.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

I believe Athos would take more damage from Mirror Coat as well.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 5, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I believe Athos would take more damage from Mirror Coat as well.


That too, my bad.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 5, 2015)

Okie ladies, this round is obviously gonna be more difficult, cause commanding first sucks ahaha, but we'll see what we can do! Hrrm. 

Starbuck, you first again. I think we're... largely gonna ignore Hook, and focus on Athos... Since you don't have too many support moves, you've gotta attack, mostly, so just wack away with Earth Power while they're near enough to the ground, and swap with Waterfall if you can't hit with Earth Power. If you can't hit _at all_, due to protect or fsr they're just not hittable, Curse up.

Tinkle, as long as Starbuck is using Waterfall, hit Athos as well, first with *Skull Bash*, then with *Water Pulse*. If Starbuck is using Earth Power, though, I want you to *Curse* up, then *Rock Tomb* Athos, those diamonds making up the towers should do nicely. If you can't hit Athos at all on the second action, Curse again. No matter what, though, catch *Hook* in a Whirlpool on the last action - unless they're awake and Protecting or are otherwise unhittable fsr, then set up a *Reflect*.

Starbuck: *Earth Power @ Athos / Waterfall @ Athos / Curse x3*

Tinke: *Skull Bash @ Athos / Curse ~ Water Pulse @ Athos / Rock Tomb @ Athos / Curse ~ Whirlpool @ Hook / Reflect*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

Alright, Athos! First of all, Aqua Jet up at the last moment to avoid those nasty attacks! When Starbucks catches up with you with her Waterfall, reward her with two Scalds! If the first Scald causes a burn, switch to Hydro Pump instead! She shouldn't be too far from you if she hopes to hit you with a contact move, so I counting on you to take your time and aim true!

*Aqua Jet up to dodge ~ Scald ~ Scald / Hydro Pump*

Hook, as long as you're asleep, Snore (sound-based huehuehue) wildly at Tinkle and hope for a flinch! As soon as you wake up, though, Sludge Bomb away at Tinkle!

*Snore / Sludge Bomb x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 6, 2015)

*Round Two*

*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 78% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Speed -1
_”Ha! Hoo! Whachow! Fear my kung fu powa!”_
* Earth Power @ Athos / Waterfall @ Athos / Curse ~ Earth Power @ Athos / Waterfall @ Athos / Curse ~ Earth Power @ Athos / Waterfall @ Athos / Curse *


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 84% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1, Has a Substitute (10%)
_”mmmmmm kelp”_
* Skull Bash @ Athos / Curse ~ Water Pulse @ Athos / Rock Tomb @ Athos / Curse ~ Whirlpool @ Hook / Reflect *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 91% | Energy: 96%
Condition: Asleep (2 to 4 more actions)
_snorts_
* Snore / Sludge Bomb ~ Snore / Sludge Bomb ~ Snore / Sludge Bomb *


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 68% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _”Hiyah! Haching? This is so cooooool :D”_
* Aqua Jet up to dodge ~ Scald ~ Scald / Hydro Pump *​

Something inside the dozing mind of Hook was still awake, a sort of developed instinct that comes with training, that comes with practice, that comes with a strong Pokemon-trainer bond, but more importantly, it comes with being a frog. He knew what he must do. He must snore. Completely incapacitated he may have been, but that did not deter his purpose. His mouth opened, water tried to rush in immediately, but it was stopped. It actually looked like something was forcing the liquid back, the whole force of the ocean shoved away by a single vocal thrust. A bubble, the surface rippling and crackling like someone had taken energy in its purest form and managed to stretch cling film across it, flew from his mouth. It waded across the battlefield, swimming along a path that appeared random, but was aimed at Tinkle with deadened purpose. As it neared, the Squirtle’s substitute poked its owner, who was too busy gorging on kelp to notice. Tinkle took one look at the orb lazing towards her, turned to her substitute. They both nodded in unison and she raised her arms above her head. The substitute spread eagled and leapt onto Tinkle’s outstretched paws. She huffed and flung her substitute like a javelin. If the substitute could have spoken, and in its brief glimpse of sentience it wished it could, it would be shouting “Cowabunga!” in the highest of pitches. The rocky coral of a foot struck out in the most pizzatastic pose manageable and smacked into the bubble. The ripples exploded across the coral body, but had no immediate effect. The makeshift Squirtle landed, more slid lower down, since it was still holding the same pose. What it hadn’t noticed was that Tinkle was clutching her ears tightly.

Starbuck noticed the rocky engagement, and felt she should assist. She flapped her arms about and kept stomping on the ground rhythmically. Every smash of her foot sent up larger and larger rings of dust, which the other battlers had now assumed was her natural environment, and the ground almost growled like it was growing hungry. Athos blinked and set into motion almost immediately. The Oshawott set his body into a spiral and started to whirr across the city’s darkness, using the fleeing lights of Chinchou and irritated flashes of a Lanturn’s luminescence to guide him. Starbuck was somewhat startled, but the manoeuvre was complete and the ground where Athos had been shuddered emptily.

Another bubble flew out from the Croagunk. The substitute settled on the ground again and sat back up instantly. It was still confused as to why everyone was afraid of the bubble, and so it poked it again. Starbuck winced but Tinkle shrieked again. Her ears were throbbing, and no matter how hard she held them shut, the sound still pulsed inside them, like it was bouncing off her palm and back into her eardrum. Starbuck frowned, she couldn’t help her teammate against that monstrous pop, but she could keep her safe from any sneak attacks. Ribbons of water twisted about her feet, she bent her knees somewhat in preparation. With a salute, she shot off into the city, it was time to find that Oshawott before he found Tinkle.

Athos was gliding about the diamond towers. Everything was supposed to be pitch black, but everywhere he went he found the buildings shone with a faint, ghostly glow cast from a faraway Chinchou or its evolution. He closed his eyes and spread his arms out, twisting and churning through the water. He smiled in his own personal jet. However dark it got, he could always sense where the currents turned and shifted, if there was a big ol’ block there…well, it probably wasn’t water.

A big ol’ block did manage to appear, though. He opened his eyes just in time to see a grinning Marshtomp in front of him. She had her fist raised, and the only thing he saw was a surge of blew before his vision was deftly smacked downwards. His stream of water was thrown off course, and he struggled to escape from tumbling into the ground. Starbuck followed him down, readying another punch. Athos rolled as he hit the sea floor, he bounced for a bit, enough to see the amphibian charging towards him again. He squealed, both at how awesome this was and how scary this was. In the blinking darkness cast by nearby Chinchou going to sleep, he shot another spike of heated water at his foe. The Marshtomp cringed as it seared her left cheek, but not enough to leave a nasty burn. Athos, noticing the continued inexorability of his foe, twirled his tail about once more. With one spin he flew upwards, leading the Marshtomp on a wild chase.

The Oshawott curved through the cityscape, Starbuck hot on his tail. He spiralled around one of the blocks of pure diamond, running his hand across the cold, dead surface. Some of his jet withered away as he lost concentration. The glares of light shone on the walls, increasing in intensity. The Chinchou were awake now, why? He mused. In the smooth face of the skyscraper, his hand ran across the reflection of a Marshtomp. He squeaked and his hand stilled against the diamond, he pushed it in for a moment before using the gained potential to shove himself upwards. As Starbuck wheeled towards his original position, she spun about, twisting her arm so that the shock of compacted water thrust upwards at Athos, but not before the offending Oshawott struck her with another jolt of heated steam. The Oshawott spiralled upwards, his cries silenced by the gurgling of inhaled water. He spun to the top of the skyscraper, where he slapped his paws onto the roof and jumped over. Placing a hand on his chest, he heaved out a sigh of relief. The whole structure rumbled. He froze. She was climbing it.

Back amongst the sea of discarded coral, Hook blinked repeatedly. Wha- where did Athos go? He wriggled about, trying to shake off the dust and kelp that had settled on him while he was asleep. He chuckled at how funny he must look. The nasal tones of the Croagunk’s guffawing alerted the substitute, who sat up immediately and assumed the pose of true battle, hands on hips and looking defiantly upwards. Hook looked straight at the golemic movements of the substitute. What was he doing before he decided to nap? Oh yeah, making some poisons. What a good time to try it out.  He inhaled, his nostrils bulging larger than his eyes. His jaw unhinged and he upchucked a glob of purple. The toxin flew towards the substitute, casting off purple tendrils into the water. Enough that it looked like a cloud of purple mist was left in its wake. The weakened blob of poison smacked into the substitute, seeping into the cracks in its coral and eroding it from the inside. The substitute, of course, could not feel, and stood there as chunks fell from it and into the dust. It stood valiant as every part of it fell to dust.

Tinkle shrieked, what the heck was this?! She’s been trying to nurse her headache from that stupid snoring frog, and said stupid amphibian broke her statue friend? How dare he! She inhaled a storm of water, churning it about in her mouth and shot a bubbly sphere of light blue at the Croagunk. Curves of water spiralled off the sphere as it flew, like arms unsettling from a long slumber. They wrapped around the still disoriented poison-type and began to whip about around him, encasing him in a vortex of water. He felt a force stronger than gravity pin him to the ground, and he feared moving his feet, afraid that they’d get swept up in the current. He stood there and flinched as tendrils of water spun out of the vortex to slice across his torso.


*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 50% | Energy: 66%
Condition: Speed -1
_”You hit my friend! I’ll hit you now!”_
* Earth Power ~ Waterfall @ Athos ~ Waterfall @ Athos*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 78% | Energy: 90%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1
_”myyyyy eeaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrssssss”_
* Flinched! ~ Flinched! ~ Whirlpool @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 86% | Energy: 87%
Condition: Trapped in a Whirlpool for 3-4 Actions.
_”Rude awakening!”_
* Snore ~ Snore ~ Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 51% | Energy: 80%
Condition: _”We’re going to fight on top of a skyscraper? :O”_
* Aqua Jet up to dodge ~ Scald ~ Scald *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snore: Effect Chance (85,4,41/100, NO EFFECT, FLINCH ON TINKLE, NO EFFECT)
Earth Power: Effect Chance (57/100, NO EFFECT)


A2:
Snore: Effect Chance (40,4,55/100, NO EFFECT, FLINCH ON TINKLE, NO EFFECT)
Waterfall: Effect Chance (21/100, NO EFFECT)
Water Pulse: Effect Chance (23/100, NO EFFECT)
Scald: Effect Chance (92/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Sludge Bomb: Effect Chance (53/100, NO EFFECT)
Scald: Effect Chance (68/100, NO EFFECT)
Whirlpool: Accuracy(6/100, HIT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Starbuck:


Spoiler: Health:



72 – 11 (Scald) – 11 (Scald) = 50%





Spoiler: Energy



75 – 4 (Earth Power) – 3 (Waterfall) – 3 (Waterfall) = 66%



Tinkle:


Spoiler: Health:



84 – 3 (Snore) – 3 (Snore) = 78%

Substitute:
10 – 11 (Sludge Bomb) = ded.





Spoiler: Energy



91 - 1 (Whirlpool) = 90%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



91 – 4 (Whirlpool) - 1 (Whirlpool Trap Damage) = 86%





Spoiler: Energy



96 – 2 (Snore) – 2 (Snore) - 5 (Sludge Bomb) = 87%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



65 – 7 (Waterfall) – 7 (Waterfall) = 51%





Spoiler: Energy



90 – 4 (Aqua Jet) – 3 (Scald) – 3 (Scald) = 80%








Spoiler: Notes:



-Athos and Starbuck have gone on an ~adventure~
-Aqua jet cost more energy since Athos maintained it for ESCAPE PURPOSES.
-Earth Power was Super Effective on Hook, but area-hit moves have a reduced base power (0.75x), so it was more or less a normal Earth Power. This actually did 9 damage (before Anticipation), so it only reduced the sleep timer by 1 action! (Goddamn.) The only other difference was that it cost 3% energy, since the base damage was effectively 60. I didn’t reduce the energy cost by 1%, since it’s harder to cause the earth to erupt while underwater and it would negate the water Pokemon  buff the arena provides. Same with the damage increase, since the amount of effort translated to less damage.
-Athos waited until Starbuck was about to set off Earth Power, and then did a reduced priority Aqua Jet just to dodge it. I’ll let this work since Athos is a water-type and has inherent control of water, so can manipulate a move enough to change its effect. Also Aqua Jet is just a really fast Tackle, physically, so he just had to Tackle NOTHING.
-Athos was also commanded to wait until Starbuck caught up with Waterfall, so he ended up going third on the second action. Not that it mattered, since they were far enough away from their companions that no area moves would hit them.
-Hook actually rolled for maximum actions asleep (4 after the one action of guaranteed sleep), but was hit twice, so he woke up on the last action of the round.
-Waterfall would’ve gotten a flinch on the last action, if Starbuck wasn’t slower than Athos. Rolled a 20, for the record.
-I was hella tired while doing this, so if you notice any errors, please bring them up. Cheers.



-Fireflies to command.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 6, 2015)

Uhmm, a few mistakes. n_n; Earth Power was not supposed to target Hook... The description in the reffing makes it seem like Hook is trapped by a rock tomb, while the actions under Tinkle say she used whirlpool, and in Hook's status it doesn't say that he's trapped in either?

"-Water Pulse cost slightly more energy because Tinkle had to get closer to the duelling duo."

Unsure if you docked energy for this since Tinkle didn't use Water Pulse? o.o

"-Water Pulse cost slightly more energy because Tinkle had to get closer to the duelling duo."

Also unsure what this means... who was hit by snore? Snore is a single-target attack so only Tinkle should've been hit by it n_n;


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 6, 2015)

pathos said:


> Uhmm, a few mistakes. n_n; Earth Power was not supposed to target Hook... The description in the reffing makes it seem like Hook is trapped by a rock tomb, while the actions under Tinkle say she used whirlpool, and in Hook's status it doesn't say that he's trapped in either?
> 
> "-Water Pulse cost slightly more energy because Tinkle had to get closer to the duelling duo."
> 
> ...


Oh god I read the targetting squares wrong. My apologies, will be fixed in a bit. There's a bunch of stuff that needs recalcing, I am incredibly sorry, I will get to it soon, I have some work to do right now.

Fixed. Dear god I need to just sleep on these reffings to notice errors, my double battle reffings are poor :/


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 6, 2015)

Uhm, pardon me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't Hook be a little higher in health? It was only hit by Whirlpool, right? Your calculations show 91% - 4% (whirlpool) -1% (whirlpool effect) = 80%, but it should equal 86%...

Cool! Athos, stay where you are and Encore Starbuck! Once that's done, throw a Scald at her face, then a Brine! If she Protects on the first action, go with Focus Energy instead and use your damaging attacks nonetheless, except if she tries to Mirror Coat it back at you, in which case try double Waterfall. If Starbuck starts a bide, go for Focus Energy too, then Toxic and Screech. 

*Encore@Starbuck / Focus Energy ~ Scald@Starbuck / Waterfall@Starbuck / Toxic@Starbuck ~ Brine@Starbuck / Waterfall@Starbuck / Screech@Starbuck*

Hook, start with a Super Fang at Tinkle! If the Squirtle Protects / Detects / tries to use Counter / Bide, use Nasty Plot instead. Use Super Fang until it works, except if there is sub - in that case use Sludge Bomb - and under the same conditions as before. Once you've hit her with Super Fang, throw a barrage of Sludge Bombs, except if she tries to Mirror Coat/Bide, in which case set up a Nasty Plot. In any case, if you can't hit her directly with Super Fang, except for Protect/Detect/Bide, Sludge Bomb away.

*Super Fang@Tinkle / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 6, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Uhm, pardon me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't Hook be a little higher in health? It was only hit by Whirlpool, right? Your calculations show 91% - 4% (whirlpool) -1% (whirlpool effect) = 80%, but it should equal 86%...
> 
> Cool! Athos, stay where you are and Encore Starbuck! Once that's done, throw a Scald at her face, then a Brine! If she Protects on the first action, go with Focus Energy instead and use your damaging attacks nonetheless, except if she tries to Mirror Coat it back at you, in which case try double Waterfall. If Starbuck starts a bide, go for Focus Energy too, then Toxic and Screech.
> 
> ...


Yeah I fixed that already, I saved it in between changing the damage calcs to just quickly look at the edits. *shrugs* Happy coincedence?


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 6, 2015)

Starbuck, you first, as always... I don't mind focus energy so just *Protect* from the encore. Since we haven't hit Athos with *Yawn* before, it should be full powered, so do that now, then hit him with a *Scald* while he's falling asleep.

Tinkle, Hook shouldn't be able to get close enough to bite you while he's caught in that whirlpool, so just stay far away from him and he should be trying to super fang all round. That means you're free to *Scald* away. 

Starbuck: *Protect ~ Yawn @ Athos ~ Scald @ Athos*

Tinkle: *Scald @ Hook x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 8, 2015)

*Round Three*

*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 50% | Energy: 66%
Condition: Speed -1
_”You hit my friend! I’ll hit you now!”_
* Protect ~ Yawn @ Athos ~ Scald @ Athos*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 78% | Energy: 90%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1
_”myyyyy eeaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrssssss”_
* Scald @ Hook ~ Scald @ Hook ~ Scald @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 86% | Energy: 87%
Condition: Trapped in a Whirlpool for 3-4 Actions.
_”Rude awakening!”_
* Super Fang@Tinkle / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle / Nasty Plot x3*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 51% | Energy: 80%
Condition: _”We’re going to fight on top of a skyscraper? :O”_
* Encore @ Starbuck / Focus Energy ~ Scald @ Starbuck / Waterfall @Starbuck / Toxic @ Starbuck ~ Brine @ Starbuck / Waterfall @ Starbuck / Screech @ Starbuck *​

The battlers were separated from their respective partners now, and each was on their own against their deadly foes. Athos looked down for a moment, off the edge of the skyscraper, to the duelling Squirtle and Croagunk below. Starbuck sure was taking a while to get up here, it was almost as if she didn’t realise they were underwater and she could just swim if she wanted. Athos shrugged, and that seemed to be the cue that the Marshtomp needed. He heard a thump against the structure, like a bat taking off. Soon enough, Starbuck floated down gently in a pristine green bubble, protecting her from all but the dustiest of landings. She brushed herself off and placed her hands on her hips. Athos grinned, this is gonna be aweeeesome! He pumped his fists in the air one after another. They were battling on top of a skyscraper! Underwater. On a skyscraper! On an underwater skyscraper! Made of diamonds!

Heating himself up wasn’t enough, he had to get this energy out into the world, show everyone how awesome it was to be awesome! Yeah! He launched a jet of steaming water at Starbuck. The Marshtomp didn’t react as it sploshed against her torso.

Starbuck had long left the age of excited mewling at every other thing that happened, and she merely raised a flat fin to her mouth and let out a gurgling, bubbly yawn. The noise moved through the water in a cascade of bubbles, each one popping by Athos’ face. Their bursts were in sequence, each adding to the melodius burbling of Starbuck’s inner workings. 

The Oshawott’s shoulders sagged somewhat. Wasn’t this awesome? Maybe he needed to put more excitement into it! That’ll work! He shut his mouth and gurgled, preparing a shock of boiling water so hot even his insides were shaking. Starbuck’s lazed gaze perked up when the Oshawott leaped into the air, firing a large spurt of water from his mouth. Athos’ eyes were shut tight as the stream flung out of him, this would definitely do it! Starbuck, mouth agape, raised a hand to deflect the blast, but it was to no avail. The steam that hissed off the blast almost screamed like a kettle. Starbuck was bathed in wave after wave of boiling water. The shock hurt much more than she thought it would’ve, the sudden heat stung after her softened skin had grown used to the dull cold of the ocean.

As if to return the favour, she blasted Athos with a shock of hot water. Not as ungodly hot as his last attack, but it would do the trick. It was more of a lukewarm jet, enough to do the trick, Starbuck thought. From where she stood, the calming warmth of her attack had lulled her foe to sleep. She breathed out, steam coming off her mouth, and waddled over to the edge of the rooftop. She leant on the raised edge and watched the battle down below.

Hook, caught in a swirling mess of whipping waves, appeared to be trying to escape by biting through them. This was to no avail, as the thickened tides lashed at his mouth in response. Tinkle, chuckling from her side of the field, introduced her own fun to the stream and sent in short spurts of hot water at the Croagunk, almost playfully. Hook kept raising his arms to soak up the strikes of heated water, but the tugging of the whirlpool threw him off balance long enough that one jet landed right on his face. Starbuck couldn’t hear him grimace, but he must have, because even she winced from her perch on the roof. Hook rubbed his face, trying to get the heat off of it, but this time it stuck, and it was poking into his nose. He’d show her! His mouth opened immediately, but this time it was not the fangs that were bared but the vile liquids inside. He lobbed chunk upon chunk of half-digested gunk, thickly coated in purple slime. Tinkle cried out and tried to rub away the burning poison. This was heat of a different kind, it didn’t sting where she could feel it, but always just below where she could touch.

But her concentration waived when she noticed Starbuck viewing them from on far, and decided to wave at her to numb the pain in another way. The Marshtomp waved back and returned a thumbs up. Though Athos’ struggling snoring brought her back into the battle, and she backed away from the edge to their battlefield once more. The heat came back to her, but it wasn't painful, it was something inside her now, a spreading warmth that kicked her muscles into overdrive. This was a different heat, the heat of blood pumping through your veins. The steam she'd sighed out before was must've been a part of this, she thought, but the numbing of her pain must have masked itself. Funny, she chuckled. She turned smiled at her sleeping opponent. On the edge of consciousness, she began to feel more alive.


*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 22% | Energy: 55%
Condition: Speed -1
_”Huff. Hopefully it’s about to be over…”_
* Protect ~ Yawn @ Athos ~ Scald @ Athos*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 43% (CAPPED) | Energy: 81%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1, Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”HEY STARBUCK CAN YOU HEAR ME NO OKAY”_
*Scald @ Hook ~ Scald @ Hook ~Scald @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 55% | Energy: 72%
Condition: Trapped in a Whirlpool for 1 more Action, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”There’s a mark…on my face!”_
* Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle ~ Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle ~ Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 42% | Energy: 70%
Condition: Asleep (2-5 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”zzZZz...ZZ? zzz”_
* Focus Energy ~ Scald @ Starbuck ~ Brine @ Starbuck *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Sludge Bomb: Effect Chance (17/100, _POISONED_)
Tinkle’s Scald: Effect Chance (40/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Tinkle’s Scald: Effect Chance (45/100, NO EFFECT)
Athos’ Scald: Effect Chance (100/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Tinkle’s Scald: Effect Chance (1/100, _BURN_), Crit Chance (9/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Starbuck’s Scald: Effect Chance (73/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Starbuck:


Spoiler: Health:



50 - 11 (Scald) - 17 (Brine) = 22%





Spoiler: Energy



66 - 2 (Protect) - 4 (Yawn) - 6 (Scald) = 55%



Tinkle:


Spoiler: Health:



78 – 11 (Sludge Bomb) – 11 (Sludge Bomb) – 11 (Sludge Bomb) – 2 (Poison) = 43% (CAPPED)





Spoiler: Energy



90 - 3 * 3 (Scalds) = 81%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



86 - 8 (Scald) - 8 (Scald) - 11 (Scald, Critical Hit) - 1 (Burn) – 1 * 3 (Whirlpool) = 55%





Spoiler: Energy



87 - 5 * 3 (Sludge Bombs) = 72%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



51 - 9 (Scald) = 42%





Spoiler: Energy



80 - 5 (Focus Energy) - 3 (Scald) - 2 (Brine) = 70%






*Notes:*
-Brine cost 1% more energy because it’s an attack that has an added effect, bringing it to 2%.
-Tinkle’s Scald did a little less damage because the underwater whirlpool messed with the attack, since she was ordered to stay away from it. The energy cost was still the same, since she was using the same attack, it was just weakened by distance/a whirlpool.
-Hook's Sludge Bomb hit first, the description is for flavour purposes.
-Tinkle’s poisoning made her hit the cap this round.
-Starbuck’s Torrent activated before her third action, thus boosting her Scald damage.
-Surprisingly, no Focus Energy crits. Though considering you’ve cashed blank cheques for two actions, the next one should be a doozy.

-pathos’ turn at the periscope


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 8, 2015)

Hook was ordered to use Sludge Bomb if he couldn't hit Tinkle with Super Fang O:


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 8, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Hook was ordered to use Sludge Bomb if he couldn't hit Tinkle with Super Fang O:


And here I thought I'd covered every possible mistake. Goddamn it. Fixed.



> In any case, if you can't hit her directly with Super Fang, except for Protect/Detect/Bide, Sludge Bomb away.


I should've read through this bit one more time. Ugh... It seemed just like standard Protect conditionals because I CAN'T READ AT ALL, even though you mentioned it earlier... My apologies.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 8, 2015)

Okie Starbuck, you first as always. c: Catch Athos in a *Rock Tomb*, then go help Tinkle with Hook, start smacking at him with *Water Pulse*. If you can't hit Hook, *Curse* up.

Tinkle, *Water Pulse* for the last action Hook's in the whirlpool. Once he's out, *Aqua Jet* away from any Super Fangs, preferably aiming back to hit him, but evasion is key; otherwise, keep hitting with *Water Pulse*. If you can't hit him at all, due to protect or whatever, *Curse* up.

If Starbuck has already hit Hook with Water Pulse, just start Cursing instead, still evading any Super Fangs.

Starbuck: *Rock Tomb @ Athos ~ Water Pulse @ Hook / Curse x2*

Tinkle: *Water Pulse @ Hook / Aqua Jet @ Hook / Curse x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 8, 2015)

The damage cap is 35% right? Tinkle should be at 43%.

Athos, my sleeping beauty, start with a wild Snore as Starbuck is still close, then Sleep Talk away~ 

If you ever wake up, try a Encore on Tinkle, and if it's already done, hit him with a Brine!

*Snore@Starbuck ~ Sleep Talk / Encore@Tinkle ~ Sleep Talk / Encore@Tinkle / Brine@Tinkle*

Hook, you're gonna be quite harassed this round, but fret not, the damage cap is on our side! Begin with a last Sludge Bomb directed at Tinkle! Then, let Starbuck come at you, and when whirlpool releases you, go for a Revenge on the Marshtomp! For the last action, use Drain Punch on the Marshtomp if the last Revenge was successful and at full power. Use Revenge again if it was not. If for any reason you can't hit Starbuck, send some more Sludge Bombs Tinkle's way.

*Sludge Bomb@Tinkle ~ Revenge@Starbuck / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle ~ Drain Punch@Starbuck / Revenge@Starbuck / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Four*

*Team Pathos*
OOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 22% | Energy: 55%
Condition: Speed -1
_”Huff. Hopefully it’s about to be over…”_
* Rock Tomb @ Athos ~ Water Pulse @ Hook / Curse x2*


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 43% (CAPPED) | Energy: 81%
Condition: Attack +1, Speed -1, Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”HEY STARBUCK CAN YOU HEAR ME NO OKAY”_
*Water Pulse @ Hook / Aqua Jet @ Hook / Curse x3 *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 55% | Energy: 72%
Condition: Trapped in a Whirlpool for 1 more Action, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”There’s a mark…on my face!”_
* Sludge Bomb@Tinkle ~ Revenge@Starbuck / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle ~ Drain Punch@Starbuck / Revenge@Starbuck / Sludge Bomb@Tinkle*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 42% | Energy: 70%
Condition: Asleep (2-5 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”zzZZz...ZZ? zzz”_
* Snore@Starbuck ~ Sleep Talk / Encore@Tinkle ~ Sleep Talk / Encore@Tinkle / Brine@Tinkle *​

It was about time that Hook’s merry-go-rounding in the whirlpool came to a close. Amongst the dying throes of the last whipping waves he spied Tinkle, lapping water in the distance. He was already crouched low in preparation for the cone around him to die out, so it wasn’t much of a problem lining up another chunk of gunk. Tinkle, rolling about on her shell, was silenced by a slop of goo sailing into her face. Hook snorted, half to get the rest of the gunk out of his facial orifices and half at how silly the Squirtle looked covered in his special blueberry jam (Hook quite liked naming his poisons, though it often lead to trouble when they went out for pie). 

Up above, Athos was doing a bit of nasal cleaning of his own. Between great gulps of air a bubble stuck to his nose bounced about his face. It was like a balloon threatening to pop. Starbuck knew what kind of horrid sound could emerge from those things, and tried to cover her hears. She wasn’t fast enough, however, and the accelerated sound of a pop heralded her demise. The light pop was the singular warning that made her features and her heart sink, followed by a cacophonous blast of sound. It was like a banshee had been trapped inside a lawnmower. Starbuck gripped her ears tightly, trying to compose her thoughts. She just couldn’t, the only thing that could even stand to bounce around in her head, amongst the noise, was a simple how? How could something that small make something so…loud.

Tinkle felt the vibrations push the water away from her. Her upper lip drooped down, Starbuck must be having a hard time to close to that airhorn of a snore. To Tinkle, it was something of a wake-up call at least, if the blueberry jam hadn’t been enough. She inhaled a bout of water  and spun her tongue about the inside of her mouth wildly, churning the waves. Deep in her gut rumbled a noise like a geyser waiting to erupt, and as it climbed up her throat it only increased in pitch. She threw open her jaw and unleashed a ravaging torrent of water laced with sound.  Hook clenched his teeth as the wave of water washed over him, bathing his ears in the Squirtle’s cry. His skin vibrated with the sheer force of the noise rippling over it. 

At the height of the tower, the pulsing noise was much too quiet to hear. Starbuck still shuddered from the inescapable volume of Athos’ snoring. Sweat was escaping off her brow and into the currents above. Suddenly, the Oshawott stirred. Starbuck locked up, frozen in place. Athos’ paws rose diagonally, and he spun about quickly, rushing towards the Marshtomp with eyes still closed. His footsteps were jerky, and he thumped one foot onto the ground, spun about on it, then thumped another and repeated. He twirled towards Starbuck at an alarming, albeit jerky pace. She tried to move to the left, but Athos followed, cawing wildly in reply. Starbuck tried to move to the right, but found herself stuck against a corner. A paw smacked her chin and thrust her jaw upwards. Her eyes darted upwards and she heard a muffled, satisfied caw from below. She looked down, terrified, and saw a sleeping Oshawott sat down in front of her.

Starbuck stood there with her mouth agape for a moment. Was it over? That was it? She huffed, having gotten all bothered for nothing. She swam upwards and off the corner of the rooftop, leaving the sleeping Oshawott to himself, instead deciding to swim towards Hook and Tinkle. As her paws thumped the water behind her and her fin sailed wigglingly through the surf, she thought she could assist from here. In transit, she lined up a strike at the Croagunk’s backside. Her mouth opened and a rumbling blast of water echoed forth, much more deep and guttural than Tinkle’s. Which the Squirtle noted as the sound smashed into the square of Croagunk’s back, throwing the poor frog forward, she should leave it up to Starbuck to handle this. She planted her feet on the ground and swirled her arms about over her head, muttering something into the dirt in front of her. As she chanted, the syllables sounding like blurted bubbles because of the water around her, her shape seemed to shift and grow. Her shell expanded outwards, becoming larger, her limbs grew thicker, like knots and folds of muscle had been added beneath.

Hook plucked his face off the ground, spitting dirt, his eyes landed on the wailing turtle, but his ears still picked up the rushing current of a Marshtomp behind him. Starbuck was almost to the battlefield now, and her descent picked up in pace, she wanted to help Tinkle dispatch their foe as soon as possible. Part of Hook’s lip lifted in a smirk, baring his teeth at nothing in particular. He waited for the rushing to draw close, still splayed across the ground. Starbuck wondered why Hook wasn’t moving, and swam a bit closer to him. The Croagunk sprung off one leg and into the water above Starbuck, grinned widely down at her. Everything seemed to happen in slow motion for the Marshtomp, she threw out her hands in an attempt to slow her movement, but Hook had already begun his. Using the moment from his leap, he spun midway through his jump, stretching his other leg to the fullest extent. Water rushed past right above Starbuck as the Croagunk spun, and she could barely gulp when the current slowed. Hook’s foot came crashing down on her forehead, smashing her body into the dirt. The world seemed to get back to its normal speed again, and her shifted trajectory threw her into the sea floor, where she skidded up tracts of dust and slowed right in front of Tinkle.

Hook guffawed at the opportunity and hurriedly bounded over, the energy in his legs putting leaping springs in his step. He twirled in midair as he approached his opponents, a flourish he felt he had earnt after that stunning display. At the completion of his spin he spat another chunk of undigest blueberry jam at Tinkle. The Squirtle fell backwards, stumbling on one foot as she tried to wipe away the gunk.

A speeding form followed the Marshtomp’s trail from the skyscraper, slamming into the Squirtle. Hook, at first startled, cheered from behind as Athos’ sleeping body rammed into their foe. Athos’ slumbering body bounced backwards from the impact and floated down to rest on Starbuck.  The Marshtomp’s dazed head was thrust deeper into the dirt by the Pokemon-shaped missile. Athos rolled over on Starbuck’s limp back and snored with a smile on his face.

Tinkle shot back, confused, for a moment her instinct told her to hide in her shell and forget about all this. Hook smiled with wide open eyes at her from Starbuck’s unmoving form. The Croagunk chuckled. No! This couldn’t be! She thrust out her head and wailed another concentrated blast of water at Hook, who stumbled as it hit him, falling over onto the dirt. He shook his head and pulled himself back up, grimacing somewhat. He found his pains magnified, the drumming in his ears was continuous, not enough to disorient him, but enough to make him clutch his head in pain. How strong was that Squirtle when she was cornered?



*Team Pathos*
XOo

Starbuck
Marshtomp (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 51%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_taking a dirtnap_
* Flinched! ~ Water Pulse @ Hook ~ KOed! *


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 8% (CAPPED) | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +1, Speed -2, Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”oh noes what just happened”_
* Water Pulse @ Hook ~ Curse ~ Water Pulse @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 20% (CAPPED) | Energy: 56%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”It’s a dish best served cold >:U”_
*  Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle ~ Revenge @ Starbuck ~ Sludge Bomb @ Tinkle*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 42% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Condition: Asleep (1-2 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”zzZZzzZZ!”_
* Snore @ Starbuck ~ Sleep Talk (Aerial Ace @ Starbuck) ~ Sleep Talk (Return @ Tinkle) *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snore: Effect Chance (11/100, _FLINCH_)
Tinkle’s Water Pulse: Effect Chance (74/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Sleep Talk: Move (1/61, Aerial Ace)
Starbuck’s Water Pulse: Effect Chance (21/100, NO EFFECT)
Revenge: Crit Chance (7/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)

A3:
Sleep Talk: Move (38/61, Return)
Athos’ Return: Crit Chance (20/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Tinkle’s Water Pulse: Effect Chance (69/100, NO EFFECT), Crit Chance (9/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)






Spoiler: Calculations:



Starbuck:


Spoiler: Health:



22 – 5 (Snore) – 6 (Sleep Talk: Aerial Ace) – 20 (Revenge, Critical Hit) = Knocked Out!





Spoiler: Energy



55 – 4 (Water Pulse) = 51%



Tinkle:


Spoiler: Health:



43 – 11 (Sludge Bomb) – 11 (Sludge Bomb) – 12 (Sleep Talk: Return, Critical Hit) – 3 (Poison) = 8% (CAPPED)





Spoiler: Energy



81 – 4 (Water Pulse) – 3 (Curse) – 4 (Water Pulse) = 71%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



55 – 12 (Water Pulse) - 12 (Water Pulse) - 1 (Whirlpool) – 16 (Water Pulse, Critical Hit) – 3 (Burn) = 20% (CAPPED)





Spoiler: Energy



72 – 5 (Sludge Bomb) – 6 (Revenge) – 5 (Sludge Bomb) = 56%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



42%





Spoiler: Energy



70 – 3 (Snore) – 3 (Sleep Talk: Aerial Ace) – 4 (Sleep Talk: Return) = 60%







*Notes:*
-Revenge was a CRITICAL HIT, KOing Starbuck then and there.
-Tinkle’s last Water Pulse was also a CRITICAL HIT. Goddamn, RNG.
-None of the Water Pulses confused Hook. _Goddamn_, RNG.
-Athos was pretty happy at snoozing away, so Return was an 80 base power attack. I’d say CRITICAL HIT again, but he had two misses on while Focus Energied, he had it coming.
-Sleep Talk hit the nearest target, aka Starbuck.

-pathos sends out his next diver.
-Fireflies commands.
-pathos commands.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 10, 2015)

Hum... I think I'll go with Apollo.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay dokay! We're picking up speed, guys, you're great!

Hook, begin with a Fake Out for Tinkle. If he Protects / Detect / Endure, aim a Sludge Wave at Apollo, and delay the Fake Out. Finish them with a Vacuum Wave if you used Fake Out successfully (if not, Fake Out), and once again if they Protect / Detect / Endure, Sludge Wave at Apollo. If for any reason you can't hit Tinkle, Sludge Wave at Apollo.
*
Fake Out@Tinkle / Sludge Wave@Apollo - Fake Out@Tinkle / Vacuum Wave@Tinkle / Sludge Wave@Apollo x2*

Athos, Snore for as long as you're asleep, aiming for Tinkle until he's down. When you wake up, try some Iron Tails at Apollo, unless Tinkle is still standing - in which cas you shall use Aqua Jet, unless Tinkle Protect / Detect / Endure of course - in that case keep up the Iron Tails Apollo's way.

*Snore@Tinkle / Aqua Jet@Tinkle / Iron Tail@Apollo x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm, Tinkle, while you've already flinched with *Fake Out*, it should still work as a priority move. So let's combo it with *Aqua Jet* for even more priority, and add in a *Facade* for power, aiming it all at Hook. If you can't combo one of those, just use the two that you can, and if you've done so and are still conscious on the final action, use whatever attack you haven't used yet on Athos.

Apollo, I'm not sure Athos's snores will reach you/Tinkle from up where he is... ah... But let's *Camouflage* ourselves while he's still asleep. When Athos wakes up, *Encore* that Snore if you can, otherwise Encore the Aqua Jet or Iron Tail, whichever he uses; use *Hyper Voice* if he's still asleep or you've already Encored.

Tinkle: *Fake Out + Aqua Jet + Facade @ Hook*

Apollo: *Camouflage ~ Encore / Hyper Voice @ Athos x2 *


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 16, 2015)

Hook hit the ground when Starbuck was pulled back into her Pokeball. He stood up and was dusting himself off when he noticed something in the distance. It was…a small blue ball. Yes. Just some rubber toy, nothing more. He paid it no need and began to stretch while he still could. Soon enough the next Pokemon would be out and it would be back to the action.

Apollo grinned.

*Round Five*


*Team Pathos*
XOO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”i am but a shade”_
* Camouflage ~ Encore / Hyper Voice @ Athos x2 *


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 8% (CAPPED) | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +1, Speed -2, Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”oh noes what just happened”_
* Fake Out + Aqua Jet + Facade @ Hook *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 20% (CAPPED) | Energy: 56%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”It’s a dish best served cold >:U”_
*  Fake Out@Tinkle / Sludge Wave@Apollo - Fake Out@Tinkle / Vacuum Wave@Tinkle / Sludge Wave@Apollo x2*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 42% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Condition: Asleep (1-2 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”zzZZzzZZ!”_
* Snore@Tinkle / Aqua Jet@Tinkle / Iron Tail@Apollo x3 *​

Hook watched as Tinkle rubbed her hands together by a rock jutting out of the seascape. There was a determined glare in her eyes, the light of fire where it should be extinguished. Not because they were under the sea, but because she shouldn’t be able to stand anymore. He whipped his hands around him, cracking them in preparation. A smile later and he was beside Tinkle. She was in the middle of a double-take when he slapped his palms together, turning into what could be described as a triple-or-greater-take. She stumbled back and fell onto her shell, gyrating in the small current caused by the shockwave. Athos’ nostrils purged a bubble from within whatever organ had managed to produce that. It sure as hell weren’t his lungs, unless the respiratory conspirators had summoned some otherworldly nasal demon. The vibrating bubble, still looking as if a shaky hand had tried to form a circle, lazed through the currents towards Tinkle. She opened one eye and looked out from inside the coziness of her shell. Her beating heart and her breathing thumped in the hollow casing, bouncing off its inner walls. She had never heard her own sounds before, and she squirmed to try and rid the noise of her own blood pumping. She didn’t have to. Pop went the bubble, right above her head; unleashing a compact, guttural blare upon her. Her head bounced about her shell.

Hook sat on top of her, using the underbelly of the shell to spin himself around. She was unconscious, he might as well use her as a swivel chair. A gurgle from beneath him alerted Hook that she was actually still awake, but just barely. He plopped his arm out while he continued to swirl, collecting a separate whirlpool around it. He prodded the shell lightly, and the squealing subsisted.

In the interim Apollo had found a piece of kelp and was wearing it as a hat. They would see nothing of the blue devil. Nothing! He had blended in perfectly with the landscape, a mere smudge in the eyes of the beholders. They would see nothing. Nothing but death! He pouted, now realizing he could open his mouth underwater. Damn, that was some fine camouflage.

A bulging bubble wandered its way over to Apollo, who, under his leafy cover, could not see it approach. Devious was the little bubble, it had enough of a life, given by pure whimsical chance, that it wandered right behind Apollo. It popped, blasting the newly formed water type forward. He shot out from under his kelp, which floated limply in place, and he sped facefirst across the dust. He rolled over and mewled, unable to rub the scars on his face.

Hook turned to Athos and pointed at the mouse, he was too busy spinning about to do anything.  Athos still rumbled away, perhaps reading another jolt of sound. Hook shrugged, guessing it was Athos’ turn on the merry-go-round. It was only fair. He chuckled to himself as he placed his comrade onto the Squirtle’s gyrating shell and left them with a spin. He paddled over towards Apollo, floating over him for a moment. The Azurill squeaked with joy, his plan was a success. But then it dawned on him, and so did Hook’s wide open grin. He squeaked a bit more quietly this time. Hook’s shadow fell on him like some gigantic sea dweller, one that was offering Apollo some jam. The Croagunk’s head lunged forward and forced a thick purple wave of treacle to seep out of his mouth. The force was enough to cover Apollo in a deluge of slime, but the Azruill remained strong. He had to preserve his cover, the blast of sludge was mere chance. He was still completely and utterly invisible. Just in case he wasn’t, he alerted everyone around him. Well, he reasoned that he only needed to alert the one who was not immediately above him, and began to wail an ear-piercing cry in Athos’ general direction.

The  shouting and spinning had driven Athos out of his napping, in his panic to try and shuffle off the shell he used whatever he could. He hardened his tail for balance and tipped it down. That may have been a mistake. His tail stopped, but the shell kept going, dragging him along and flinging him off towards Apollo. His tail was like a blade in the dust, not throwing up clouds like Starbuck had, but leaving a fine fog behind him like a car was cutting through a puddle. He twisted in the air, he might as well use the momentum to his advantage, since he was going to hit Apollo with it anyway. At his command, the Oshawott’s tail spun with him and slammed into Apollo. The Azurill was so small that he was lifted up along with Athos, and they travelled in slowed spins for a while. Athos’ tumbling finally drooped low enough and slow enough to drop Apollo on the ground. The Oshawott floated there for a bit, waking his still sleepy mind, though he wasn’t sure if it was drowsiness or disorientation at this point. Apollo bounced on his tail, squeaking it like a tiny horn. He grinned brightly at Athos and nudged an ear towards the Oshawott’s tail. Athos perked up, what was this? Apollo nudged harder. Athos pointed. Apollo nodded with his whole body, almost, upending him and leading to a faceplant. Athos caught him with a paw. Well, if he wanted to go for a wild ride, why not oblige? He felt it was kind of fun too, in a rollercoastery, high-velocity lunch expulsion kind of way.


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 79% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type)
_”dude that was so cool dude”_
* Camouflage (Water) ~ Hyper Voice @ Athos ~ Encore @ Athos *


Tinkle
Squirtle (F) [Torrent _Active_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0%| Energy: 71%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”@.@”_
* Faquade @ Hook ~ @.@ ~ @˙@ *


*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 10% | Energy: 44%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh”_
*  Fake Out @ Tinkle ~ Sludge Wave @ Apollo ~ Sludge Wave @ Apollo*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 19% | Energy: 48%
Condition: Encored (3 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”dude”_
* Snore @ Tinkle ~ Snore @ Apollo ~ Iron Tail @ Apollo *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snore: Effect Chance (51/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Snore: Effect (69/100, NO EFFECT), Crit Chance (6/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)

A3:
Iron Tail: Accuracy (9/100, HIT), Effect Chance (60/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Tinkle:


Spoiler: Health:



8 – 2 (Fake Out) – 5 (Snore) – 1 (Poison) = shellshocked.





Spoiler: Energy



71%



Apollo:


Spoiler: Health:



100 – 7 (Snore) – 8 (Sludge Wave) - 8 (Sludge Wave) - 6 (Iron Tail) = 79%





Spoiler: Energy



100 – 3 (Camouflage) – 4 (Hyper Voice) – 4 (Encore) = 89%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



20 – 7 (Hyper Voice)  - 3 (Burn) = 10%





Spoiler: Energy



56 – 4 (Fake Out) – 4 (Vacuum Wave) – 4 (Sludge Wave) = 44%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



42 – 7 (Hyper Voice) – 8 (Sludge Wave) - 8 (Sludge Wave) = 19%





Spoiler: Energy



60 – 3 (Snore) – 3 (Snore) – 6 (Iron Tail) = 48%






*Notes:*
-EDIT: As per discussion with various refs and research on sources, the Fake Out + Aqua Jet’s combo being placed at +1 priority was more or less acceptable. However, as it is ultimately up to ref discretion, a water type performing Aqua Jet underwater would have a bit more leeway in terms of executing the combo, however clunky it may seem, so I placed it at +2 priority. I feel combos should cost a little bit more energy than just the moves combined, so I added on an extra 2%, not that it mattered here.
-Ooooof course none of this mattered at all since Tinkle fainted on action 1 because I didn't remember that regular poison did damage at the end of each action, unlike Toxipoison. My profuse apologies. The prose has not been updated to reflect these changes, but the calculations have.
-Earlier in the battle, I reffed Hook waking up right before performing his move for that action. I’ve kept to the same vein, as I’ve been informed waking up times are the ref’s discretion.
-It looks like I reffed Camouflage as going after Vacuum Wave, but let me assure you no such thing happened. Apollo is just so good at disguising himself that no one noticed him. Yeah, that.
-Camouflage made Apollo a pure Water type
-Fixed Errors regarding Hyper Voice and Sludge Wave hitting multiple Pokemon.

-pathos commands.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 17, 2015)

I did specify that if Tinkle couldn't combo one of the attacks, she should only use the two she _could_ combo - and honestly, I can't see two attacks that would combine better than fake out and aqua jet? They both ... just make the user slam quickly into the opponent. Also, I don't see why aqua jet wouldn't lend its +1 priority, since it is a combo...?


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 17, 2015)

Fake Out by itself doesn't actually have you hit the user at all. The other problem is that Aqua Jet is already at an incredibly high speed, and adding priority with a move that doesn't fit the execution won't add more than +2 in the hypothetical best case scenario. And I reffed it as +1 priority because the execution at that speed is wonky. So  even when Tinkle used Aqua Jet and Fake Out together, Hook's Fake Out and Vacuum Wave were faster.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 17, 2015)

Uhm.... Fake out doesn't hit the user, obv, it hits the target? Same as aqua jet? I don't see your reasoning that adding speed wouldn't add +2. It seems like the opposite. And it _does_ fit the execution.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it is only fair to ask the Head Referee's take on this one.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright, as per discussion, Fake Out + Aqua Jet would not sit at +4 priority but at best a +2 underwater (normally being a +1). Leading to a...net change of nothing as Tinkle still fainted from poison.

I've edited the reffing to reflect this, but not the prose.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 22, 2015)

*DQ warning for pathos. You've got a little over 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 22, 2015)

aaah I totally forgot about commanding first sorry. Er - just wondering though, shouldn't focus energy have faded by now...?

Okie Apollo, we're just gonna *Surf *our way to the end. If Hook has fainted and you've got time left, switch to single-action *Uproar*s.

*Surf / Uproar x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 22, 2015)

Alright, pretty simple round - Hook, now that Apollo is only water-typed, you should be able to deal good damage with Drain Punch thanks to STAB and Muscle Band. So do that. Wait for Athos to attack before using them, though, but before Apollo. 

*Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch*

And, well Athos, try not to miss and to inflict some Defense drops. May your aim be true! If for some reason you realize it DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE TO USE THAT MOVE, go for Waterfall. And sorry about Sludge Wave hitting you :( 

*Iron Tail  / Waterfall ~ Iron Tail / Waterfall ~ Iron Tail / Waterfall*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round Six*

*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 79% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type)
_”dude that was so cool dude”_
* Surf / Uproar x3 *

*Team Fireflies*
OOo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 10% | Energy: 44%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh”_
*  Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 19% | Energy: 48%
Condition: Encored (3 more actions), Focused (+1 Crit)
_”dude”_
* Iron Tail / Waterfall ~ Iron Tail / Waterfall ~ Iron Tail / Waterfall *​

Athos swirled about in the water, tunneling through the sea by Apollo. The Azurill watched with glee, mouth transfixed in an o. His eyes almost achieved that shape when Athos zoomed by, smashing his tail into the Azurill. The dull thud of metal on Pokemon was followed by the unsettling of dust as Apollo flipped over. He drew his tail up to his head and rubbed down where the metal had smacked into him. He winced when the even the light bubble of his tail touched the bruise. He waddled back upright and patted the ground with his feet until he had rotated to face the daring duo. Hook was running towards him, fist raised and pulsing a dull orange. Apollo sighed. Three fingers squashed onto the sore part of his forehead, the orange glow slinging off and onto Apollo’s face. Hook snickered in place as some of Apollo’s fighting spirit pulled out of him, the little Azurill huffed in reply; he could feel part of his head weave out through the fingers like they were extraction tubes, it left a cold in the warmth of his thoughts.

He hopped up and wiggled his toes about to swim in place. His tail set in motion, spinning like a propeller. Apollo’s mouth bubbled as he jeered and shouted at the stupid frog and mr. otter-man. Hook’s eyes widened as he saw what was happening. That tiny tail was churning the water behind Apollo for miles. He could see the fish flee as the cylinder of current rushed forward. It seemed to peel out of the main current that Apollo had constructed, shooting towards him like a high-speed banana peel. The wave smashed into his gut, right where the white stripes lay, twisting and contorting to pierce his insides. Hook gasped several bubbles of air as he was pushed back, when another torrent of water stormed into him, this time from on high. The riptide smashed onto his head and drove him down into the dust. He couldn’t feel the slap of the earth, he was out before the ground even got to him.

Athos was making his return trip when the swipe of water tunneled through him. The currents weaved around him, battering his sides but leaving enough of a path for him to speed through. He didn’t notice Hook’s unconscious form zip under him, all he knew was that his target was marked once more. He twisted in the current, just quickly enough that his tail didn’t just strike Apollo, but scrape across the Azurill’s skull. Apollo squealed as the wound on his head deepened, sending up a reactionary shock of water from his ever-spinning tail. The strike span into Athos, sending him tumbling down the waves, being pulled and tugged by the ocean itself. He slid into the dust in front of Apollo, and the Azurill gave him a cross glare, puffy cheeks and all. Athos grumbled, and spun upwards, kicking up a mess of dust and smacking his tail into Apollo one last time. Thankfully it struck his cheek, and didn’t leave a mark. But that didn’t remove the stain of trust left on Apollo’s heart. He thought they were buds, fellow rollercoaster enthusiasts. He started screeching, shouting, wailing about how Athos had betrayed him, how he could never be forgiven for his crimes against the rollercoster society. His tirade continued on for so long that he didn’t notice Athos had crumpled up from the sheer aural shock.


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 44% (CAPPED) | Energy: 76%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2
_”DOUBLE KILL”_
* Surf ~ Surf ~ Uproar*

*Team Fireflies*
XXo

Hook
Croagunk (M) [Anticipation] @ Muscle Band
Health: 0% | Energy: 38%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_intermittent croaking_
*  Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch ~  hah left hook, right hook, you gotta do bet..ter…than…*


Athos
Oshawott (M) [Torrent] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 30%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”here comes the droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-”_
* Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Iron Tail: Accuracy (66/100, HIT), Effect Chance (30/100, _DEFENSE LOWERED_)
Surf: Crit Chance @ Hook (8/100, _CRITICAL HIT_, Crit Chance @ Athos (94/100, NO CRIT))

A2:
Iron Tail: Accuracy (16/100, HIT), Effect Chance (24/100, _DEFENSE LOWERED_)

A3:
Iron Tail: Accuracy (29/100, HIT), Effect Chance (72/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Apollo:


Spoiler: Health:



79 – 6 (Iron Tail) – 8 (Drain Punch)  – 7 (Iron Tail) – 9 (Drain Punch) – 8 (Iron Tail) = 44% (CAPPED)





Spoiler: Energy



89 – 4 (Surf) – 4 (Surf) –  5 (Uproar) = 76%



Hook:


Spoiler: Health:



10 + 4 (Drain Punch) – 11 (Surf, Critical Hit) – 1 (Burn) + 4 (Drain Punch) – 8 (Surf) = ribbit.





Spoiler: Energy



44 – 3 (Drain Punch) – 3 (Drain Punch)  = 38%



Athos:


Spoiler: Health:



19 – 5 (Surf) – 8 (Surf) – 10 (Uproar) = weeeeeeee.





Spoiler: Energy



48 – 6 * 3 (Iron Tail) = 30%







*Notes:*
-Focus Energy faded on the first action.
-Since Surf was only hitting one mon after the first action, it’s base damage went back to normal. I’m pretty sure that’s how it works.
-The RNG loves Athos. A lot. I rolled to check, it went over 100. Though it did have a bit of a crisis when critting right into pathos’ hands.
-Please inform me if you spot any mistakes, I’ll try and fix them immediately.

-Fireflies sends out his last remaining Pokemon and commands, then pathos commands.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 23, 2015)

Would a Treecko be able to survive underwater long enough? If not, I'll guess I don't have much choice but to go with Harlequin.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 24, 2015)

Treecko definitely wouldn't be able to survive, haha... but you're also supposed to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 24, 2015)

Harlequin the Slowpoke it is, then!

Harle, this should go smoothly! Begin with a Bulldoze so you can actually be faster than the Azurill. _Faster_. Amazing trainer I am, I know. Follow with two Zen Headbutts!

If they Bounce up or Protect or Substitute on the first action, send a Future Sight! If they Bounce up/ Protect on the two last actions, go for Calm Mind instead, using it again if they stay up.

At any point, if they try to use Charm, Toxic, Fake Tears, Encore, Sing or Tickle, send it back with a Magic Coat!

If there are clones, aim for the one with a shadow, though i guess in the water, with all the sand and stuff, guessing which one is right shouldn't be too hard. Take your time.

*Bulldoze / Future Sight / Magic Coat ~ Zen Headbutt / Calm Mind / Magic Coat x2*


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay, we should be able to handle this... We're not gonna bounce, but just swim upwards a little so you're not touching the ground. I don't know if you were near it anyhow, so that shouldn't be hard. It shouldn't be too hard to throw in a *Muddy Water* while you're at it, though with our luck... Afterwards, float back down and go for a *Mud Slap* and a *Water Pulse*.

*Muddy Water ~ Mud Slap ~ Water Pulse*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 26, 2015)

A Pokeball rolled across the silt, carried by a push into an unsuspecting current. Apollo chirped and bounced on over to it. The protruding white button clicked inside and the halves split open in front of him, sending him falling backwards. A great cream snout rose above him like a zeppelin, held aloft by pink towers. Out came a creature so strong that it could lift the waving mass of its gargantuan tail without breaking a sweat. Apollo was sweating, the beads bubbling up and away to the surface. He knew the creature took no effort in its endeavours by the calm smile and the dead eyes perched on its face. Its otherwise placid countenance took a dark turn- the expression itself didn’t change; oh heaven’s no- the crown sat upon its head cast a shadow across its face.

*Round Seven*

*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 44% (CAPPED) | Energy: 76%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2
_”a new challe- woah”_
* Muddy Water ~ Mud-Slap ~ Water Pulse *

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: DUN DUN DUNNNNN
* Bulldoze / Future Sight / Magic Coat ~ Zen Headbutt / Calm Mind / Magic Coat x2 *​

Apollo kicked back off the ground, speeding away from the monstrous pink blob of the deep. He bounded across the dirt with tail chasing behind him, almost equally as frightened in its wild curving. Once he’d found an adequate vantage point from which to observe the lumbering beast, he floated upwards. He noticed the unmoving pupils shift upwards, and the beast raised its forelegs very slowly. Of course, Apollo mused, a creature of that gargantuan proportion would have pronouncedly slow movements to someone so small as he. Apollo swirled a current of water with his tail and flung the whipping wave towards the creature, hoping it would be fast enough to catch it off-guard. As it travelled the current drove downwards and into the dirt, picking up discarded coral and tufts of kelp as it went. It looked as if part of the sea had just up and smacked into the pink monster. Apollo had prepared to wince when the move struck, but he found he could not. His new enemy bore the same dumb look, and it came crashing down onto the ground. A shockwave blew away the dirt in a straight line towards Apollo and continued on past him, off on an adventure into the great big blue.

The blast pushed the Azurill back slightly, but this only greatened his determination. Floating upside down he contemplated how dangerous a foe the great pink land-sea dragon must be.  To have missed the shockwave completely, but still upended him. Truly, truly terrifying. In his musings he did not notice that he had floated much too close to the red gaping mouth of damnation. Quickly, Apollo whipped his tail downwards and flung a chunk of dust at the creature. It slapped almost harmlessly against its eyeballs. Some of it got stuck in its eye-fluid and remained there. The creature did not blink.

The face moved closer, Apollo shrunk back. The face bent down and its head shot into the space where Apollo had been. As if the function was complete, but the result failed, the creature retreated back to its original position. Its headbutt looking like a mournful droop now. Apollo popped open his mouth and burbled a muffled shout, firing a shaky bubble at the monster. Its head turned up just in time to notice the intruding sphere, but did nothing as it popped against its cranium. A wave of sound pulsed across its smooth, shiny head. Adventurer Apollo noted that nothing actually happened except his metaphorical pants were now metaphorically damp. The creature shot forward again, head suddenly bowed, and rammed into Apollo with alarming speed. His shock was more that it had attacked while he was making mental notes, and the Azurill spun off a ways away from the blow. By the time he had righted himself once more, the creature was in its original position, pink tail swaying with the current. 


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 31% | Energy: 68%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2
_”such force!”_
* Muddy Water ~ Mud-Slap ~ Water Pulse*

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 86% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_“?o?”_
* Bulldoze (Missed) ~ Zen Headbutt (Missed) ~ Zen Headbutt *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Muddy Water: Accuracy (19/100, HIT), Effect Chance (36/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Zen Headbutt: Accuracy (96/100, needed 67 or lower to hit, _MISS_)

A3:
Zen Headbutt: Accuracy (15/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Apollo’s Health:
44 – 13 (Zen Headbutt) = 31%

Apollo’s Energy:
76 – 5 (Muddy Water) – 1 (Mud-Slap) – 2 (Water Pulse) = 68%

Harlequin’s Health:
100 – 7 (Muddy Water) – 3 (Mud-Slap) – 4 (Water Pulse) = 86%

Harlequin’s Energy:
100 – 3 (Bulldoze) – 3 (Zen Headbutt) – 3 (Zen Headbutt) = 91%


*Notes:*
-Apologies on the delay.  As you know, I had PERTINENT QUESTIONS.  And also maybe finals.
-I cut an extra bit of energy for Apollo composing himself in midair(water?) to fire Muddy Water.

-pathos faces down the mighty beast next!


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd hardly call that a delay, it's only been two days. :p

Anyhow Apollo, think we're gonna hafta keep relying on hax, unfortunately. Let's go with *Mud Slap*, *Water Pulse*, and *Muddy Water*, in that order. If Harlequin's ordered to close his eyes, switch to *Scald*'s instead of Mud Slap/Muddy Water, and if he's protecting/otherwise unhittable, go for a *Defense Curl*.

*Mud Slap / Scald / Defense Curl ~ Water Pulse / Defense Curl ~ Muddy Water / Scald / Defense Curl*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 26, 2015)

Alas Harlequin, it seems your vision has been impaired! But fret not, magnificent beast of the deep, for there is *impeding doom* upon your opponent. Do you *see it*?

Afraid, oh very afraid your opponent will be, *locked in awe* before your divine psyche!

A *psyche* that should leave your opponent in *shock* imr!

*Future Sight ~ Telekinesis ~ Psyshock*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 26, 2015)

WAIT I'VE FORGOTTEN THE EFFECT OF THE ARENA


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok we're all good now.

You nearly got me this time, pathos...

_Nearly_...


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

*Round Eight*

*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 31% | Energy: 68%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2
_”such force!”_
* Mud Slap / Scald / Defense Curl ~ Water Pulse / Defense Curl ~ Muddy Water / Scald / Defense Curl*

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 86% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_“?o?”_
* Future Sight ~ Telekinesis ~ Psyshock *​

Apollo double-timed it away from the gaping maw rising above him, kicking but more dirt into its eyes as he ran. Apollo twisted his head back as he fled, noting that the spherical vision detectors, although impeded by sea-grime, appeared to neither blink nor move. He gulped and slowed his pace, having retreated far enough away from the vision detection field. The creature stilled, which is to say it stilled its mind as well. It was already a pretty statuesque figure. Apollo felt a ripple cut through the idle current, tearing at something somewhere far off. Not far off in space, because he could feel the whispers of it happening where he stood. He shuddered as deadly premonitions filled his mind, what was this beast capable of?

Perhaps he should try and catch its attention once more. He blew out a singular bubble in front of him, containing within it his own terrified cry. The bubble itself seemed reluctant to budge, and Apollo had to order his tail to give it a bit of a shove. It floated through the air at the pink dragon, and popped upon its forehead once more, the splash somewhat alleviating the grime stuck to the unmoving eyeballs. Instantly, Apollo felt the effects of his intrusion. Pulled up by the tail, he floated helplessly in the air. Some invisible, imperceptible force clutched his buoyancy device, he couldn’t move at all.

He kicked and paddled and whipped about, but it was all in vain. He panicked, what if the creature came close. What if it ate him? _What if it ate him?_ The beast was unmoving, but it could move any minute now. Any minute. Apollo’s struggling duly slowed, realization clamoring over him. Just to test his theory, he shot a jet of water at the ground in front of the beast, aiming so that it would further clog its vision. Unfortunately, his tail served as his balance in these cases, and at the lofty height he was held at, the blast’s trajectory was a bit wonky. The shock of water slid across a bit of discarded coral, continuing on into the distance, picking up sleeping Chinchou as it went. Apollo wondered if maybe it would find the shockwave the beast had rumbled out before.

He had no time to think clearly, as his vision warped immediately. Intense heat soaked the outside of his eyes, burning them so brightly that he could see the veins cracking in his vision. They grew wider, and more red, and delved into each other, his whole eyeball crumbled away, leaving nothing but gaping red beneath. He tried to blink, but his mind wouldn’t listen. He tried to blink. He struggled his nose upwards, but that only accentuated the heat. Nothing could save him now, he moaned. The beast had used its ultimate move, he had become prey for its ever-open maw. Then he blinked and everything was as it was. The beast’s tail continued to swish.
The tail warped, twisted into the sea. Apollo screamed, is this what its ultimate power was like? The tendril spread into the water, soaking it in a fine pink mist. He could see the bulge of the speeding tail crashing towards him under the thick cloudy waves. He shrilled louder and louder, but the mist entered his lungs and silenced his words before they were spoken. He choked on the intensity of the smoke, his forehead felt heavier and heavier, clouding with each labored breath. The tail grew close, its point almost stabbing into him. He shut his eyes.

He opened his eyes. The sea was still blue. There was the beast, swishing its tail. 


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 2% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2, Floating (1 more action)
_”wot”_
* Mud-Slap ~ Water Pulse ~ Muddy Water (Missed) *

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 79% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_“-o-”_
* Future Sight ~ Telekinesis ~ Psyshock *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Muddy Water: Accuracy (87/100, _MISS_)



*Calculations:*
Apollo’s Health:
31 – 13 (Psyshock) – 16 (Future Sight) = 2%

Apollo’s Energy:
68 – 1 (Mud-Slap) – 2 (Water Pulse) – 5 (Muddy Water) = 60%

Harlequin’s Health:
86 – 3 (Mud-Slap) – 4 (Water Pulse) = 79%

Harlequin’s Energy:
91 – 5 (Future Sight) – 3 (Telekinesis) – 2 (Psyshock) = 81%


*Notes:*
-Normally I’d give it another round for Mud-Slap’s accuracy to wear off, but they’re battling underwater and the great pink blob of the sea’s been hit by two Water Pulses. So I let the first Mud-Slap’s drop wear off. Not that it mattered this round.
-Future Sight struck on the final action.
-I'm pretty sure Future Sight's accuracy roll is calculated when it's supposed to hit, not the action it's used. If it isn't, then I just rolled for it and got a 30, so it would hit regardless.

-Fireflies is revealed as the true monster behind the creature that roams the seascape! Find out his dastardly commands next time!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright, LET'S NOT GET TOO COCKY HERE

Blast away with Psyshock again. and again. _and again_.

If they successfully put you to sleep, go for Snore instead (how ironic of a KO would that be).

If they Protect / Detect / Endure / Double Team on the first action, go for Trick Room.

If they have clones on the following actions, send a Surf.

*Psyshock / Snore / Trick Room ~ Psyshock / Snore / Surf x2*

EDIT: I'm curious on how you calculated Psyshock. With the defense drops, it should deal a bit more damage, no? Not that it matters much anyways.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I'm curious on how you calculated Psyshock. With the defense drops, it should deal a bit more damage, no? Not that it matters much anyways.


I totally didn't forget that Psyshock hits defense...no siree...

Fixed


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 27, 2015)

Okieee Apollo, our options are really limited here... Think we're just gonna hafta go for as much damage as we can?? So let's combo an *Uproar* + *Hyper Voice*, and shove *Round* in there too if you think you can. 

*Uproar + Hyper Voice ( + Round)*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

*Round Nine*


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 2% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Camouflaged (Water type), Defense -2, Floating (1 more action)
_”wot”_
* Uproar + Hyper Voice ( + Round) *

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 79% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_“-o-”_
* FPsyshock / Snore / Trick Room ~ Psyshock / Snore / Surf x2 *​

Apollo sat in the sky. Apollo had watched his teammates fall before him. Apollo sat alone in the sky. His tail stung with some foreign energy, even his own limbs were betraying him. He considered his tail closer to his heart than his other, much more useless, bodily appendages. To make his case to himself, almost convincing him to edge off the breaking point, he wiggled his feet at the pink dragon harmlessly. Its tail continued to swish, not even a smidge of a reaction to his trouble. Its tail swished. Apollo twitched. Its tail swished. There was a heat growing within him. A fire was spreading deep inside his stomach, mirrored by the top of his head. He panted with his whole body. Except his tail. He growled, he shifted, he shuffled, he scowled. The beast’s tail swished. The fire grew closer now, the heat in his brow racing downwards to meet the rising burn in the pit of his stomach. He breathed his last breathes, shooting off bubbles that immediately popped from his internal pressure.

It was mortality’s knock that made men brave.

Apollo forced open his trembling jaw, and took one last look at the beast. With eyes wrenched shut, he threw the fire rising in his mouth. It was not a word. It was not a sound. It was something in between but something that had never been heard before. It was a silent roar. The ocean shook. The ground beneath the great beast trembled, coming undone with the wailing force. The towers of Atlantis itself cracked, perfect diamond resonating to ruin. They fell with a crash, into gaping maws ripped open by the soundless roar. The mirrors of light fell in perversity, the rocks held beneath the waves rose to the sky. The water itself fled from the noise, and the screaming Apollo had a bubble of perfect air around him. Suspended now still by a wavering psychic force. But he did not care. Great ripples in the ocean spread like the aftermath of a nuclear explosion; massive lines of force, expanding in circles from the center of the aural storm: Apollo. They did not know it, but they felt it, they felt the waves above quiver. There came explosions in the sea that would have unseated gods from their trembling thrones. Great bulges of water upset travelling ships, and many capsized at the very noise. Men fled their vessels when the cry broke the surface of a once placid ocean. With nowhere to go they dove into the sea. And the sound thrust them up and into the sky.

Apollo would have gone on for eternity; he would’ve purged the ocean of all water and filled the sky with what he had removed. If not for him opening his eyes. It was a glance, simply a peek. But it was all he needed.

The beast was blinking.

And in that moment, the great slayer knew that what had felled him was not monstrous, but human. That it could be beaten. And the throe of his fall would herald the end of the beast. Because it was not invincible.

The blinking ceased, and the pupils shot up to face the blue center of the auditory hurricane. If one was careful in approaching the land-sea dragon, one would have seen its pinpricks of eyes glow a faint pink, just barely lighter than its skin. Apollo’s tail fell from where he was held, and he fell with it. But as he sank to the soft earth below, where his noise had created a hollow in the dirt, a smile was drawn upon his face.

The beast blinked once more.


*Team Pathos*
XXO

Apollo
Azurill (M) [Thick Fat] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 0% | Energy: 45%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”I take my leave.”_
* The Deep Noise ~ There lies a sound beyond sound ~ This beast can be broken *

*Team Fireflies*
XXO

Harlequin
Slowpoke (M) [Own Tempo] @ King’s Rock
Health: 27% | Energy: 79%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_“-u-”_
* Psyshock ~ 0o0 ~ -o- *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



The Deep Noise: Didn’t crit, but could you imagine if it did?



*Calculations:*
Apollo’s Health:
2 – 13 (Psyshock) = fallen.

Apollo’s Energy:
60 – 15 (The Deep Noise) = 45%

Harlequin’s Health:
79 – 78 52 (The Deep Noise) = 27%

Harlequin’s Energy:
81 – 2 (Psyshock) = 79%


*Notes:*
-Why not have the craziest combo to give Apollo his farewell?
-I made the combo do extra damage as I had Round’s doubling bonus compound twice with Uproar and Hyper Voice. I also made it _destroy_ the damage cap, because why not? Just for the record, the combo would’ve done 26% damage normally (The energy cost would've been the same). If I wasn’t crazy, basically.  

-Lord of the Fireflies receives $32 in discarded coral. Hook receives 3 EXP and 3 Happiness. Athos gets 2 EXP and 1 Happiness. I'm not sure how double battle EXP is awarded, so I’ll refrain from closing the battle until KOes and whatnot are clarified. THE GREAT PINK BEAST OF THE UNDERSEA receives 2 EXP and 2 Happiness.

-pathos gets $16 in cold hard cash, made from dried kelp, of course. Starbuck and Tinkle receive 2 EXP and 1 Happiness each, Apollo gets 3 EXP and 4 Happiness for his courage. 

-I get $20 for keeping my snorkel on for a very large quantity of time. Goodblurgle blurglegameblurgle.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 27, 2015)

Er, my pokes all had lucky eggs/soothe bells. >_>

EDIT: Oh, and good game, LotF!!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

LET'S NOT GET TOO COCKY HERE

oh it's over

Good game pathos! Damn, I didn't not know Snore had so much potential.

Aaaaaand woow great job on the reffing TruetoCheese, they were so quick sometimes I wondered if you even sleep

...Also I don't get how exp. are distributed? How could Harlequin gain 3 exp. points since it KOed only one pokémon?

Also, since Hook KOed Starbuck and Athos KOed Tinkle, Hook should get 2 exp/hap and Athos 3 exp./2 hap (cause of lucky egg)?

Help I know nothing


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> LET'S NOT GET TOO COCKY HERE
> 
> oh it's over
> 
> ...


Because I am bad at EXP. Everything should be fixed now >.> Though I think the database credited stuff weirdly, hold on while I troubleshoot that.

EDIT: I credited the KO to Hook because it was poison that felled the turtle. I get the feeling this is up to ref discretion, soooo...I may have already put it into the db :x


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 27, 2015)

Whoever was the last to hit Tinkle should get the KO.  I'm having a hard time figuring out which one that was, though.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

It is indeed Athos (now Kaitei, sorry), as it used Snore just before the poison ended Tinkle.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright, fixed.  I'm probably making poor Kaitei dizzy, hahah.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

Apologies on the derps :D

*makes notes in REFFING NOTEBOOK OF ULTIMATE TRUTH*


----------

